# I hate austin



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Now I got my truck broke into in Austin they broke through the sliding back window and got my screen. I'm gonna kill someone. Now there is another 7 to 8 hundred dollars down the drain.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

supermanjrp said:


> Now I got my truck broke into in Austin they broke through the sliding back window and got my screen. I'm gonna kill someone. Now there is another 7 to 8 hundred dollars down the drain.


 

dang man ya'll have to get you some pitbulls and tie one in the back and let one sleep in the inside...that should do it....Sorry to hear about your loss. the perps would be pissed if you taped them somehow


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dark window tint = cant see your screen = no mo breakins


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

unless cops are *** holes like here and dark window tint = cant see in side = HEAFTY fine and being forced to remove tint in front of officer.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry, as much as I think tinted windows are cool, keep the heat out and hide/protect what's in the back seat, I feel for the cops. They don't know if someone's in the back with a weapon ready to attack.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's their fault for pullin you over =/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Sorry, as much as I think tinted windows are cool, keep the heat out and hide/protect what's in the back seat, I feel for the cops. They don't know if someone's in the back with a weapon ready to attack.


I agree and dissagree. having it is as much for my protection as not having it is for theirs. shouldnt let the acts of some, punish & set the rules for all.... JMO.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's no wonder I never went on the debating team. 

I'm not saying I agree with the laws, but I understand why they're in place.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Yea I'm goin to a solid window with limo on it


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I have 12 pecent tint all the way around on my truck, you can't see anything inside it in the daylight much less at night, and it still got broken into. Pisses me off to no end, if they want nice stuff go out and get a dam job like everyone else.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Seriously. Cause everything I own I work hard to get


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Guess it's time to lift it.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Me too, that place is **** heaven. Like San Fran in Texas.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

u got that right dang i saw a bunch of **** while i was driving around. my hotel was pretty much on campus to.


----------

